# Neue Rar Mobs



## Cerberus_Tseng (12. September 2006)

Hallo oder Elune zum Gruß na ja wie auch immer ich wollte mal mit dem Thread nachfragen an wenn ich mich wenden muss wenn es um rare Mobs geht weil es gibt da eins im Rotkammgebirge das nicht in der Liste aufgeführt ist das ist mir mal auf gefallen das Vieh sieht aus wie ein Dunkelküstendrescher hat so um die 20 25 stufe und hinterläßt ein Schild sobald ich es noch mal sehe wollte ich mir mal die Daten Notieren und es dann bei euch Posten aber an wenn wende ich mich da?????


----------



## Rascal (12. September 2006)

Hallo

Falls du den BLASC-Client installiert hast, sollte der Eintrag automatisch funktionieren.

Kann aber durchaus eine gewisse Zeit dauern.

So Long
Ras


----------



## Cerberus_Tseng (13. September 2006)

Dank dir aber ich glaube ich hab den erst danach installiert.muss ichd as ding noch mal kaputt machen lol.


----------

